# water injection and nos with a vgi???? Me again



## USOPHUNKE (Aug 31, 2003)

I was wondering as my vgi has the capabilities to open at a specific rpm. Could I use that same signal to turn on the meth and water injection?
I am wanting to have the two come on in the mid 3500 rpm range which I can set with the vgi computer from 3100 to 5100 iirc.
how would I get the two to shut off?

also with this setup is there a way to just have it off for daily driving and on for track use?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: water injection and nos with a vgi???? Me again (USOPHUNKE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *USOPHUNKE* »_I was wondering as my vgi has the capabilities to open at a specific rpm. Could I use that same signal to turn on the meth and water injection?

Sure, why not? You'd tap into the VGI circuit and have it activate a relay that in turn arms the nitrous oxide and WAI systems.

_Quote »_how would I get the two to shut off?

Use a window switch to ensure that your NO and WAI systems cannot fire lower or higher than the rpms that you want them to. I can provide a nifty piece that will lock out 1st (or any other) gear, too.

_Quote »_also with this setup is there a way to just have it off for daily driving and on for track use? 

Sure, that'd be a $4.99 toggle switch from Radio Shack.


----------



## USOPHUNKE (Aug 31, 2003)

thanks for the info. and again I'll be in contact as soon as im ready. I am getting close, and really figuring out what I want to do and set up.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (USOPHUNKE)*

Sure thing, my man. Keep the questions flowing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

